# that perfect Method



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a reason that a good method is still one of the most thrown straight air tricks by the pros. Its actually really hard. Harder than a 360 ime. I'm where you are at, I can throw a girl method, but can't tweak and rotate it all the way around.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

how flexible you are plays a huge part. start doing yoga and stretching more, tweaking is all about rubberband-like flexibility IMO.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in the same boat man, I can't get nice ones at all and it's also a goal this season. One thing I noticed is the guys that lay them out really tweaked typically grab in front of the boot and straighten their back leg out. I just got really good at nose grabs so this weekend I'm gonna try that same sort of nose grab tweak but grab the side of my board and start adding the shifty... hopefully I can get them to start looking ok. I agree with the above, a good method is far more difficult than a 360.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

In my opinion the biggest thing is to take off flat based. Once I started to do that, my methods got ALOT better.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

chad23 said:


> In my opinion the biggest thing is to take off flat based. Once I started to do that, my methods got ALOT better.


Coming off flat based? Interesting. Any idea why that helped you out?

After attempting a few this weekend I've found that I can almost get the board tweaked well if I focus on arching my back while extending my back leg...I'm still not able to turn the board fully parallel with the ground tho...in all reality it looks like an tweaked melon more than a method...


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Taking off flat based made sure that I got a good pop off the lip. Getting that little bit of extra pop made it easier to grab my board and then poke it out. It's all about being comfortable because a method grab is probably the most tweaked grab you can do.

Pat Moore does a good job of explaining it here too: 
How To Method With Pat Moore - TransWorld SNOWboarding - YouTube


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anybody here ever tried it in your living room before heading out? Or just sitting on your knees at the top of the run? Might help you feel what muscles to extend to get it right.

They do look excellent when pulled off well...

My signature trick is the suitcase, it looks hard but it's sooooooooooo easy. :yahoo:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

chad23 said:


> Taking off flat based made sure that I got a good pop off the lip. Getting that little bit of extra pop made it easier to grab my board and then poke it out. It's all about being comfortable because a method grab is probably the most tweaked grab you can do.
> 
> Pat Moore does a good job of explaining it here too:
> How To Method With Pat Moore - TransWorld SNOWboarding - YouTube


Also as with any straight air it gets you into the air with good balance so you can pull it off without landing on your head. I've seen tons of guys try and pop into the method too early and off an edge and they just sketch out and go crooked in the air waving their arms trying to get back to level. You need to pop, then do the maneuver, then bring it back to centre for a landing. This is true for nose grabs and big shifties as well which I'm good at, but as mentioned above, not so good at methods...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I find that methods are easiest off heel side hip jumps, natural or in the park, the shape of the jumps puts your body in the right position. The whole thing pivots around your front leg, pull your front knee in and reach for the grab, then push the back leg out, at the same time rotate your upper body. Grabbing in front of your binding or behind is a style choice, euro vs NW. Got to have your back hand up arcing over your head. In my avitar pic I'm almost grabbing my rear binding.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya! You know whats up, thats a good looking method... I hope I can get mine like that, I prefer to grab between the bindings myself.


----------

